# SP Flash Tool Error 5000



## mah454 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello 
What is this error and how can fix that ?

```
BROM ERRER : S_AUTH_HANDLE_IS_NOT_READY (5000)
 This is a secure Base-band Chip! Please select the authentication file first.
```

I search in google for this but not found any document ! .


----------



## xolix (Nov 15, 2015)

mah454 said:


> Hello
> BROM ERRER : S_AUTH_HANDLE_IS_NOT_READY (5000)
> This is a secure Base-band Chip! Please select the authentication file first.

Click to collapse



Select your phone model


----------



## JohnColston (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't think that will solve the problem


----------



## xolix (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnColston said:


> I don't think that will solve the problem

Click to collapse



Sorry for my English.
To say "what model of phone you have"
For example Meizu M2 a secure boot loader and without a digital key will not be flash


----------



## Lily_92 (Feb 3, 2016)

xolix said:


> Select your phone model

Click to collapse




I have the same problem, my android is a Alcatel 4015T AT%T


----------



## fjz01 (May 15, 2016)

Lily_92 said:


> I have the same problem, my android is a Alcatel 4015T AT%T

Click to collapse




I also have that problem , so I've read in various forums and post , error 5000 Sp Flash Tool is because the locked bootloader , the solution would be to unlock the bootloader , but in a post of a Meizu say if unselect the boot on the list of SpFlashTool , but no idea if it really works , in my case the software does nothing until you take out the battery, then shows me Error 5000. I imagine that at some point some box should have The way to do it.


----------



## skoopster (Jul 26, 2016)

*sam here*

has anyone found a solution, bricked 4015t over here


----------



## fuaduddin (Oct 4, 2017)

xolix said:


> Select your phone model

Click to collapse



meizu m2 m578h


----------



## nufrankz (Nov 12, 2017)

any solution? thnks -_- maybe is scatter configuration!


----------



## Inbaraj (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi anyone help me bro
My moto c is unable to get flash file and it's shows= BROM ERROR= S_AUTH_HADLE_IS_NOT_REDY


----------



## Davis263 (Apr 23, 2018)

Same error here, any solution yet?


----------



## DRAOUI MESSAOUD (Sep 13, 2018)

my model is starlight madrid


----------



## Sourav Dev (Dec 24, 2018)

I also got the same error while went to flash my NOKIA TA-1032.


----------



## pkachhwaha (Aug 19, 2019)

Same problem...... does anyone solved???


----------



## lucas047 (Mar 17, 2020)

eu também estou com o mesmo problema com meizu m5c e não encontro o arquivo de autenticação. alguem conhece algum site que disponibiliza esse arquivo?  
I'm also having the same problem with meizu m5c and can't find the authentication file. does anyone know any site that makes this file available?


----------



## JUMMAN808 (Oct 28, 2022)

mah454 said:


> Hello
> What is this error and how can fix that ?
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse


----------

